
Native American Name Controversy - ultrablue
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_American_name_controversy
======
iamNumber4
It’s not that hard folks.

Anyone born in America (north, central, and south) are native Americans.

Some are of indigenous descent.

So when referring to a group of people we should just use terms of person and
human. As there is no difference and none are better or worse than another.

If a person has an additional identity they describe themselves as a member
of, then those terms should be used, Latino, Lakota, Hoosier, French, etc...
when referring to groups of people who self identify with that group.

As that any given person could be of; or any combination of; any given
cultural group. As that a person could be of Latino, Cherokee, French, Chinese
decent, but live in Indiana. Referring to them as a Hoosier is true, as a
Latino is true, as a Cherokee is true, ... is true.

Most importantly a human being is true.

